# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Dart Frog Terraium Photos

## BerryNight

Please post pics of your dart frog terrariums so I get an idea of what to do for dart frogs! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Here is my small rack setup:

Some front-tank shots:




-Christian

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Here are a couple of the ones I have thrown together over the past year  :Smile:

----------


## BerryNight

Thanks guys! And I heard that they need high vegetation...?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

> Thanks guys! And I heard that they need high vegetation...?


Not true... The plants are for our visual pleasure... The frogs really just need cover (i.e. leaf litter) and egg/tadpole deposition sites. Plants are definitely a bonus and can provide these though.

----------


## Zeerid



----------


## Adam R



----------


## Kevin



----------


## Benedicta

Well starting to build up my tanks before my darts can arrive...first tank is for my tincs and the second tank is for my azureus
Will be making 2 more tanks for my imitator and ventrimacs

----------

